# Box opens 50GB free promotion to all new subscribers



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Cloud storage combined with a rampant increase in publicly accessible WiFi makes it easy to not have to worry about local storage for your files, and allows you to rely on a third party to make sure your data stays safe. The normally business-focus Box want to make sure that users look to them outside of the professional realm by making their 50GB free promotion available to all new subscribers.

Read More


----------

